# Craziest thing you've done to/in a hotel room?



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

OK, so this a pretty loaded question, and I'm sure the responses will be colorful. but I manage a hotel in Downtown Minneapolis, and my team and I are putting together some stories of "craziest hotel stays".  Being the "workaholic" that I am I though I might incorporate my work with this forum in attempts to get some creative responses to share with my team.

So lay it on me......Craziest thing you've done to or in a hotel room?

Have a great week Kindle Folks, and happy blogging!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Walk in the bathroom in bare feet.  I am not too exciting. But in some hotels, that is pretty scary.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

Hahaha!  A terrific first response!  thanks for getting the ball rolling, and next time wear socks


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Sometimes I sit on the bedspread. Since I assume that it's saturated with the fluids of others, this is sheer madness. Usually it immediately goes on the floor.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

As a kid I remember my father's softball team having a party in a room with two double beds.  The entire softball team/wives/kids all in one room. I'm sure management loved that one.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I eat my takeout in bed while watching cable.  That's as wild as I get.  We don't eat in bed when DH and I are home and we don't have cable, so doing those 2 things together does seem pretty wild for us.  Of course, I didn't start staying in hotel rooms until I was married, so nothing too wild.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I think the "craziest" thing I've done at a hotel has been my various streaking episodes.  

Past that, the only things IN a hotel room that I've done has been circumventing (see - Destroyed) the A/V connections on the back of various TV's to hook up my own dvd players and video game consoles.  You know, the ones that have plates welded on the back to prevent that from happening.  I'd become pretty adept at getting around those, and so the groups that I'd travel with would often have me "assist" in getting them hooked up.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

My daughter's running shoes were wet and she wanted to microwave them dry.  The Internet had a "how to" video.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, I was driving across the country.  With my two dogs.  They were full grown mastiffs.  Well over 200 pounds each.

When we saw the storm chasers all gathering at a gas station, we asked what was going on.  We were told to take cover, at the very least, things were about to get really wet.

We found a little mom and pop motel that allowed us to take the dogs into the room - for a price.

The room was so small the dogs had to lay on top of each other in the corner (no worse than when they were in the back of the truck)

Mastiffs snore.  Loudly.

It was a very long night.

Sheila


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Funny scenarios.  A couple I know was in a hotel room, ground floor, in Florida.  She was out and he was taking a nap in the room.  Someone broke in from the sliding glass door while he was laying there.  Scared him half to death!  The guy fled, apparently as surprised as my friend.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am the most boring hotel guest ever.  For me, going wild means ordering room service!  $12 for a burger...let's get nuts!


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I work at a big well known theme park in Central Florida.  Some of my friends have worked in the hotels there.  Two stories that I have heard seemed a bit beyond what you should do in a hotel.  First, a fifteen foot above ground swimming pool was set up and filled in a room.  Second, a tour group turned a row of rooms down a corridor into a suite by cutting holes in the walls so they could walk from room to room without having to go out into the hall.  When I go to a hotel personally the craziest thing I ever did was bring a hot plate to cook my own food.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I plead the Fifth...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Good answer. Spotsmom


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

When I was a teenager and a competitive swimmer, we used to go on a few trips each year to other cities so we could soundly defeat their swim teams and come back home with their scalps.

One time we stayed in a pretty nice hotel, whose name I won't mention here, but is also the last name of a certain famous blonde female socialite who is famous for being famous. Anyway, there were nine of us, and each time we entered or exited the hotel, eight would always wear dark clothing, dark sunglasses and one earbud with the wire going down into the shirt. We would form a circle around the ninth guy, who was wearing all white and walked around with his hood pulled over his face. The formation would move swiftly through the lobby and into an elevator, leaving people staring and pointing.

On the third night the manager asked us to stop because people were asking the front desk clerks all kinds of questions. Was there a famous person staying in the hotel? Was it someone being guarded for a not-so-safe reason?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Once, I got naked in a hotel room and I _didn't close the curtains!_

Oh yeah, I'm bad...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

hmmmm... you mean you are _supposed_ to close the curtains  Ooooooops!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Tompkins said:


> Anyway, there were nine of us, and each time we entered or exited the hotel, eight would always wear dark clothing, dark sunglasses and one earbud with the wire going down into the shirt. We would form a circle around the ninth guy, who was wearing all white and walked around with his hood pulled over his face. The formation would move swiftly through the lobby and into an elevator, leaving people staring and pointing.


<snort> I would have loved to watch people's reactions to this!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I helped cover somebody in green body paint once.

NO, there was nothing kinky going on.  It was a Halloween party, and the person's costume involved green skin.  And nobody can cover their own back with paint, so I did it.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I've only been to a hotel once. Not too fond of staying in them to be honest. I have no crazy story either. I too walked bare feet in my hotel room. haha!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I helped cover somebody in green body paint once.
> 
> NO, there was nothing kinky going on. It was a Halloween party, and the person's costume involved green skin. And nobody can cover their own back with paint, so I did it.


Does a dorm room count? I did the same with chocolate pudding (w/a good friend) when I was a freshman in college. I was an art major and doing "body prints"!


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

Jeff Tompkins said:


> When I was a teenager and a competitive swimmer, we used to go on a few trips each year to other cities so we could soundly defeat their swim teams and come back home with their scalps.
> 
> One time we stayed in a pretty nice hotel, whose name I won't mention here, but is also the last name of a certain famous blonde female socialite who is famous for being famous. Anyway, there were nine of us, and each time we entered or exited the hotel, eight would always wear dark clothing, dark sunglasses and one earbud with the wire going down into the shirt. We would form a circle around the ninth guy, who was wearing all white and walked around with his hood pulled over his face. The formation would move swiftly through the lobby and into an elevator, leaving people staring and pointing.
> 
> On the third night the manager asked us to stop because people were asking the front desk clerks all kinds of questions. Was there a famous person staying in the hotel? Was it someone being guarded for a not-so-safe reason?


Great responses everyone! I took a couple days off so I'm just checking these. Mr Tompkins, your story "takes the cake" so far. A+ for creativity Sir!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, I'll bite, and my example even ties in with the main subject of Kindleboards...

Maybe this isn't all that crazy, but staying by myself in a hotel room while traveling for work allows me to read erotica on my Kindle without having to appear to my spouse that I'm simply reading another mystery novel, suspense thriller, or biography.  Nice to be able to give my well-honed poker face a rest!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

A family I used to babysit for would get two very nice rooms for their anniversary (in town), hire me to babysit most of the night with the kids in their room, and then enjoy themselves with room service and the downstairs bar.

Beyond that, the craziest we ever got was when we were traveling with a half-feral kitten and 2 other cats and spent 90% of our night trying to keep the kitten from killing himself on wires, in the tub, etc.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

When my now DH and I had just recently met, we took a trip to NYC together, staying in a hotel in midtown.  After checking in and getting to our room we neglected to engage the deadbolt.  One thing led to another and as we were in the middle of doing what young lovers do, we heard a gasp and a muttered "Sorry" as the maid hurriedly left.  We haven't neglected the deadbolt since!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Before my health went south I let a CIA agent who was at a workshop with me knock me out by asphyxiation (arm across throat) and revive me.

I knew him pretty well and had three other people in the room with me.

And I was the only sober person there.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

sleep!


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't think this is the craziest but could be the weirdest. Bringing my own can of raid and spraying the room to rid any potential spiders or any creatures during my stay. Asking the front desk for a broom, a full roll of paper towels, and cleaning spray to disinfect again the tables and surfaces. To keep the broom to sweep rock salt out after every entry or sweep up any food droppings (I don't like bugs). This behavior I think is what led me to get in trouble. So I was on vacation for a week and no extended stay hotels close so we needed to eat but not fast food. I brought along my personal cooking essentials. A double burner grill, an electric skillet, and the rest of the kitchen accessories. My husband enjoyed eating those home cooked meal away from home.  The neighbors walking past the door keep saying who is that cooking, smells like their cooking in there oh of course they couldn't be. So long story short I was reprimanded for cooking in non-cooking rooms. Don't know who or what gave me away could of been a combination of things I guess. This time I only stay at the ones that have the kitchens in them and I can cook all I want.  However I do still ask for the roll of paper towel and cleaning spray to disinfect.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Okay, I'll bite, and my example even ties in with the main subject of Kindleboards...
> 
> Maybe this isn't all that crazy, but staying by myself in a hotel room while traveling for work allows me to read erotica on my Kindle without having to appear to my spouse that I'm simply reading another mystery novel, suspense thriller, or biography. Nice to be able to give my well-honed poker face a rest!


I know the feeling Mr. Paul, simply amazing how a simple act can rejuvenate a bit eh?


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

As a hotel manager I'm sure you could guess I've had my share of crazy experiences, but I thought I would share one of the craziest nights with you all.  Settle back it's a long one: It was ten o’clock in the evening and about an hour left on my shift before the night audit team was due in and not two seconds after I opened the door to the front office to respond to the operators call, the building fire alarms go off!  I immediately go to the fire panel to inspect the alarm and attempt to find out where in the building the alarm was triggered.  It flashed for the fifth floor of the building, and without thinking I jumped into investigation mode and grabbed a walkie-talkie and flew up five flights of stairs to investigate.  This was my very first mistake!  I was met by every single guest on the fifth floor poking their heads out of their rooms in their pajamas inquiring as to if they need to evacuate, or if they could go back to sleep.  I had not even investigated the alarm yet, so my response to them was to head down to the lobby.  Imagine four hundred and some rooms, multiplied by two parents and maybe three kids per family per room attempting to evacuate in the middle of the night and in the dead of winter!  It was chaos!  I fought my way through the stampede of people and at this point and didn’t even answer their questions about what was going on, because I had no idea myself.  I turned the corner to the hallway of this L-Shaped building and saw a river of ankle deep water coming down the hallway towards me, and fast!  I waded my way through the river or water and finally made it to the room that triggered the fire alarm.  The occupants of the room were a compete mess, the two children were sitting in the water in the hallway screaming and crying, while the mother and father were hurrying to pull their electronics and other personal belongings out of their room, an attempt that proved pointless.  I waded through the water further into their room and to my horror, saw what was causing this catastrophe.  The fire sprinkler head in the room had been snapped clean off the wall and water was dumping out of a hole in the wall with great force!
By now you’re probably thinking to yourself, “holy crap”, as you’re reading this!  Just wait it gets better.
  
  I get on the radio that I almost forgot I had with me, and call out to the front desk.  No answer!  I try again, and still no answer!  Finally I rip my cell phone out of my pocket and attempt to call the main hotel operator but fail to reach her, as many of the rooms dialed the front desk immediately when the alarms started to sound and the operator switchboard could not handle the wave of calls.  I switched the channel on my radio to the maintenance team and luckily to in touch with one of them, who was extremely distressed and responded with a simple “man, you have to get down here”.  I vaguely remember the five-level decent to the lobby, but I do recall seeing people going down the stairs, and coming up the stairs at the same time and more chaos!  Keep in mind the alarms are still blaring this entire time and guests are eagerly attempting to stop me and ask if there is a fire, or if they can go back to their rooms.  I finally get down to the lobby, and what I saw before me was easily comparable to trying to get to the front of the stage at a sold out rock concert!  There had to be close to seven hundred people in the huge lobby, and at least another hundred standing outside of the building in the fifteen-degree weather.  I battled through this crowd and finally made it to the front desk, where I literally jumped over the desk to get to the fire panel.  Just about the time I reached the fire panel. The fire department arrived and walked into the massive crowd ready for anything, but ran into the same problem I did and couldn’t get through the crowd to the front desk.  I grabbed the microphone on the fire panel and made the announcement that there wasn’t a fire in the building, just a severe water leak, and all guests located on the floors above the fifth and on the opposite side of the building could return to their rooms.  I looked around the corner at the herd of people and expected them to start moving.  They didn’t!  It had slipped my mind that the way this building was designed with the fire escapes and stairwells was that you could not access the stairs to go up the levels from the inside of the building until you were on the second level.  It was a very flawed design, and always brought a great deal of questions normally, but during this crisis situation, was completely ridiculous.  The emergency exit stairs on both sides of the hotel led out of the building and could be accessed from the outside so I had the two associates who were working the front desk with me that evening start to herd the crowd outside the building to access the stairs to lead them up.
Just about the time I thought, things were starting to slow down, and maybe even go back to normal, I was hit with another bombshell.  I was making my way through the crowd of people once again to meet the fire department who at this point heard my announcement of the water leakage and were simply standing in the lobby waiting for the crowd to thin so they could assess the situation.  I wasn’t twenty feet from the firefighters when I hear one of the associates yell out my name and hold up an infant child for me to see and then shouts, “What do I do?”  Apparently in the immediate chaos, a mother had misplaced her child and a guest literally walked up to the front desk and handed the associate a baby and said “Here I found this baby crying on the couch over there all by itself”.  Could this night get any worse I was asking myself at this point?  I yelled to the associate to bring the baby to the back of the office and have the operator keep track of her since the parent will come to the front desk looking for her.  I turned back around and finally got to the firefighters to tell them where the water leakage was.
I remember going back into the office with a maintenance person and finally getting the alarm to stop and the fire department getting the entire buildings water supply shut off.  Finally I had a chance to collect my thoughts and try to prioritize in my head what needed to be done first.  The baby was still screaming at the top of its little lungs, and as a man without any children, I personally, cannot stand the sound a crying infant!  I jumped into a vacant back office for a split second to collect my thoughts, and had about two point five seconds of silence before it was interrupted by another front desk agent storm in who asked, “What the hell are going to do with these people on the fifth floor?  We’re getting calls from all of the guests on that side of the building on the fourth, third and second floors” The massive amount of water on the fifth floor was starting to leak through the ceiling and gravity had to take it somewhere, so it all went down!  Thankfully the room that the whole leak started as was near the end of the hallway so only roughly twenty separate rooms had to be vacated due to the water damage.  At this time in the night, it already been almost a straight hour of madness and my staff and I were at wits-end!  Luckily the two night auditors had no idea what they were walking in to, but after hearing of the event they were almost like a breath of fresh air as clearly there stress levels were not nearly as high as the second shift team.  That breath of fresh air lasted for about five minutes, when what felt like the eye of the storm happened, and then more chaos. All twenty some rooms that needed to be vacated due to the water had to go somewhere, we were sold out and so was the entire city, not to mention it was the middle of the night!  Most families just packed up their things and trudged through the snowy parking lot in their pajamas and simply drove home, or left never to be seen again.  Some had to be relocated to hotels nearly twenty minutes away in a neighboring suburb at our expense.  The baby’s mother finally made it the front desk a complete mess, but let out a huge sigh of relief when the operator came of the back office out with her baby, safe and sound and actually asleep at this point.
The whole event started with a guest that had hung his very long suit carelessly on the sprinkler head protruding from the wall in their room.  His kid thought it would be a good idea to pull on the bottom of this long suit coat and with the weight of the suit combined with the tugging from the kid it caused the sprinkler head to shear clean off the wall, dumping hundreds of gallons of water into the room.  Needless to say the whole catastrophe, with the exception of an actual fire is a hotel’s nightmare!  I learned many valuable lessons that wild wintery evening, the most important being that if you’re going to be the MOD of the hotel you had better know your buildings emergency procedures inside and out. Also, as the MOD you’re job is to delegate other associates to inspect and to stay at a commanding point of the hotel, which would be the front desk.  I wasn’t reprimanded for my actions or lack-there-of, but I was counseled on the importance of delegation in a crisis situation.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

It's not funny, but this is the scariest thing that ever happened to me in a hotel.  My hubby (boyfriend at the time) and I were staying at an economy/cheap motel while on vacation in college.  At 7 in the morning, I get a phone call.

me: "hello?"
guy's voice: "Hey, how are you?  It's a voice from your past.  I've been trying to track you down.  Did I wake anyone else up?"

Now I'm wide awake, realizing this guy is trying to find a woman who's alone.

"Yes you did, and my husband's really mad."  

I hung up and called the front desk to ask if they'd put a call through to my room.  They hadn't.  And the phone numbers were the same as the room numbers.  Someone from within the complex had called.

We were packed and out of there in 10 minutes.  And this happened to be the morning after I'd gone to the movies to see Silence of the lambs, and left the theater convinced someone somewhere someday would kill me.  CREEPY.  So, not funny at all.  But kind of interesting (while on the topics of hotels.....)


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

Craziest thing that ever happened to me... Well, when I was little and my mom had gone down to run the laundry, I decided it would be awesome to play fight with my older brother on the two beds. At one point we both went for a lunge, lost our balance and faceplanted right into each other. My forehead broke his nose and there was blood everywhere.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

We priceline hotels - 4**** hotels in Downtown Chicago - usually before a race, DH likes to do Full Marathons, and I try to do Half... DS likes to do triatholons...

so we are in this large 4* hotel in Downtown Chicago... suddenly I hear this very loud boisterous singing... slurred speech - I look out the peephole and a tuxedo wearing man was trying to get into the room, slipped down and seemed to have passed out... now that I think about it, the room above us was extremely loud until about 11 or 12 (I was giving them till midnight before calling, figuring other guests would be upset as well!)

I called the front desk, and a few minutes later you hear "SIR, sir you cannot sleep here, "  the security person was 'kicking' the foot of the 'well-served' man...

I'm sure this happens a lot - but it was the first for us -


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Once, I got naked in a hotel room and I _didn't close the curtains!_
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm bad...


One time I was at a hotel room, and I looked across the courtyard and saw somebody getting naked without closing the curtains!!!


----------



## Dankinia (Jun 20, 2009)

The hotel had a fountain out front.  We were drunk.  It was 98 degrees outside.    A least we kept our clothes on.

Oh and there was a sign saying to stay out of the fountain.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> One time I was at a hotel room, and I looked across the courtyard and saw somebody getting naked without closing the curtains!!!


You're welcome


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

angelmum3 said:


> We priceline hotels - 4**** hotels in Downtown Chicago - usually before a race, DH likes to do Full Marathons, and I try to do Half... DS likes to do triatholons...
> 
> so we are in this large 4* hotel in Downtown Chicago... suddenly I hear this very loud boisterous singing... slurred speech - I look out the peephole and a tuxedo wearing man was trying to get into the room, slipped down and seemed to have passed out... now that I think about it, the room above us was extremely loud until about 11 or 12 (I was giving them till midnight before calling, figuring other guests would be upset as well!)
> 
> ...


Yes, and no, believe or not. We would hope that being a 4 star and having price points significantly higher than the competition would keep the drunks away. Never a case on the weekends though, and leave it to good old Priceline/Travelocity/Expedia to bring us that "caliber" of guests by offering amazing deals and lowering our averages in the industry (no offense if you work for one of these sites). I have a lot of fun with my job though, so when I do find the occassional bachelor party goer passed out near an ice machine (after having made sure he's still alive, of course) it is pretty funny, and I'll mess with them. It always makes for an interesting night, if you ask me and any job you can do with a smile on your face is a GOOD job. THANKS AGAIN FOR SHARING EVERYONE! A lot of the responses are very good and serve as an educational purpose too! ~Yours in Hospitality


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd share, but I'm not sure if the statute of limitations is up yet.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I'd share, but I'm not sure if the statute of limitations is up yet.


That sounds like a challenge if I've ever heard one! Happy Monday by the way folks, may it be a mellow one!


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

MNniceHotelier said:


> Great responses everyone! I took a couple days off so I'm just checking these. Mr Tompkins, your story "takes the cake" so far. A+ for creativity Sir!


Did I win? If so, what's the prize?


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

MNniceHotelier said:


> That sounds like a challenge if I've ever heard one! Happy Monday by the way folks, may it be a mellow one!


I do know someone who urinated in the coffee pot in a hotel lobby. I was a teenager at the time, and we sat waiting patiently for someone to come along and pour themselves a cup, but unfortunately, an employee came by and changed it out, brewed up a new pot because it was too old, apparently. Sounds horrible? Yes, but teenagers can be horrible people sometimes. lol.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I do know someone who urinated in the coffee pot in a hotel lobby. I was a teenager at the time, and we sat waiting patiently for someone to come along and pour themselves a cup, but unfortunately, an employee came by and changed it out, brewed up a new pot because it was too old, apparently. Sounds horrible? Yes, but teenagers can be horrible people sometimes. lol.


Ooooo Classy! In my small hometown, we would do what we called "the Poo Dollar". I'm sure you could guess why......so I'll spare you the details, but after the deed was done, you left one side of the bill clean and laid it "dirty" side down on a crowded street in downtown. Then sat 4 stories up on the top of a parking ramp and film with a video camera as people pick it up, realize it has poop on it then throw it back to the ground! The best part was the prank auto-reset itself as gravity was in your favor as it would cause the bill to drop on the heavier side! Wow, what a memory! 
In the hotel business though, I see some pretty brutal stuff easily comparable to your "coffee pot" situation.....hell just the other day (sadly enough) a room inspector forgot to check an ice bucket with a lid on and we accidently checked a guest into a room that went to fill their ice bucket and found a used condom in it (pretty gross, but stuff happens).......and guess who the manager on duty was that day LOL Keep the stories coming folks, what started as a small project, has turned out to be pretty entertaining!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

In the 7th grade my class took a trip to Springfield, IL for historical stuff.  We spent the night in a  hotel and most of my class stayed up all night and threw stuff out the window.  I just slept.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

balaspa said:


> In the 7th grade my class took a trip to Springfield, IL for historical stuff. We spent the night in a hotel and most of my class stayed up all night and threw stuff out the window. I just slept.


Thats always fun! I once teepee'd a skyscraper! If that makes any sense? I was on the 23rd floor of a hotel and the windows cracked opened wide enough to get your arms out so I grabbed a spare toilet paper roll, held onto the loose end and let it unroll. It was pretty awesome as it only made it to probably the 5th or 6th floor before the roll ran out if I had to guess. but then a gust of wind caught the whole strand of TP and I let go, it got airborn and actually climbed higher then my floor I was on and wrapped around this antennae on a neighboring building! Sad to say I was the only person that actually saw this small "victory" But I'lll always remember it!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I wasn't at the convention when this happened, but the science fiction convention Disclave became infamous because of a flood started by a bondage enthusiast who tied himself to his room's sprinkler system, bringing the pipes crashing down and flooding several floors. The hotel had to be evacuated at stupid o'clock in the morning. Disclave is now defunct, or rather replaced by Conclave. The Disclave Flood happened before I started speaking at SF/F conventions.

Here's more for an interesting read:

http://fancyclopedia.wikidot.com/disclave-flood


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Elizabeth Black said:


> I wasn't at the convention when this happened, but the science fiction convention Disclave became infamous because of a flood started by a bondage enthusiast who tied himself to his room's sprinkler system, bringing the pipes crashing down and flooding several floors. The hotel had to be evacuated at stupid o'clock in the morning. Disclave is now defunct, or rather replaced by Conclave. The Disclave Flood happened before I started speaking at SF/F conventions.
> 
> Here's more for an interesting read:
> 
> http://fancyclopedia.wikidot.com/disclave-flood


Kind of reminds me of when we were staying at the Hotel Monteleone in New Orleans and some crackhead came into the lobby and started roaming the halls, pulled a fire alarm and got everybody out of bed at 4 AM.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Many years ago during a misspent young adult phase of life, my two friends and I were stranded in an upstate town. We'd come up to view the college, and couldn't get out due to weather. We shacked up in an Econo-lodge which at that time was progressive w/cable, a microwave, coffee pot and fridge. After making all the coffee packets and consuming all the coffee, we were wildly alert at 2am and watching cable access infomercials my friend kept saying was a long comedy sketch. (which it was not, it was just weird tv). 

I don't know how or where we found this at 2am in the midst of a crippling snow storm, but we got our hands on three paddle balls - you know, where the rubber superball is attached by a rubber string to a wooden paddle. I seem to recall legging it through snow drifts to an all night bodega, but that could be another night. It was a long time ago after all. Anyway, we were playing 'ceiling' ball, where you jumped on the beds (two queens), going from bed to bed, while trying to operate the paddle apparatus so that you hit the ball w/your paddle and the ball hit the ceiling, preferably as you were airborn in jump between beds. There may or may not have been points involved, but no illicit substances or booze had a hand in this. This came all because of the free coffee packets Econolodge provided.

I have since had the occasion to stay in other Econolodges but never touch the coffee.


----------



## John Dorian (Jul 23, 2011)

The meanest thing I ever did to a desk worker was take all the change out of my car, and ask for it in bills.

There was somewhere around 10-12 dollars, at least 1 in pennies.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

I took pictures of the Gideon Bible and then wrote this for TheOpenEnd

http://theopenend.com/2009/08/21/gideon-bible-god-does-not-exist/


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Like Hotelier, I also used to work in a hotel in Springfield Missouri. Some of the guests were something else and always my go to stories but this is about me. As a teen my school band would stay in hotels at competitions. Since the boys were always on separate floors and I happened to room with rowdy girls (funny since I was always pretty quiet), the "bad" boys finagled to get the room above us. Of course it could have just been that we were a nice looking bunch.  Then in my party years we did all sorts of things but I don't see how I could mention those without incriminating myself. HA!

Best guest story--the guy who believed that all the rooms but 101 were possessed by demons. Also, people can have demons too. So glad he thought I was demon free.  Oh and the guy who would call for towels and answer the door in a soiled diaper. *shiver* What an experience that was.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a good friend in HS who stayed at a Hotel in Dallas, and Guns N' Roses happened to be staying in the same Hotel. He and his dad got in an elevator with Slash and Axl, who were drunk and stoned out of their minds, and two groupies, also drunk. Axl was, er, _manually stimulating_ one of the girls, while Slash was leaning against the wall, nearly passed out. They got out of the elevator and his dad said, "I don't want you ever listening to those guys again!" Lol. I was so jealous.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> Oh and the guy who would call for towels and answer the door in a soiled diaper. *shiver* What an experience that was.


Well, don't keep us in suspense. Did you change him


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's a story you might find crazy.  My wife and I had a room in the fancy hotel we had our wedding reception in.  We had a nice big suite, champagne, all that.  We went upstairs after the reception, sat around in the room for a few minutes, decided that we missed our cats and went home.  Lol!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> Well, don't keep us in suspense. Did you change him


lol Nope. Laughed at him and then ran downstairs to the office. Apparently this was not his first time. Which brings me to the question, why did they let him come back? Loads of weirdos.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> Kind of reminds me of when we were staying at the Hotel Monteleone in New Orleans and some crackhead came into the lobby and started roaming the halls, pulled a fire alarm and got everybody out of bed at 4 AM.


And if there was a science fiction and fantasy convention at the hotel that weekend, the con might have been blamed for it. 

I went to Eve-Con in Washington, D. C. one year. That's a New Year's Eve science fiction and fantasy convention. There was also a Mormon convention there the same weekend. Imagine Mormons in their conservative suits holding their books running into Klingons in the elevator. That whole weekend was surreal. LOL


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> Like Hotelier, I also used to work in a hotel in Springfield Missouri. Some of the guests were something else and always my go to stories but this is about me. As a teen my school band would stay in hotels at competitions. Since the boys were always on separate floors and I happened to room with rowdy girls (funny since I was always pretty quiet), the "bad" boys finagled to get the room above us. Of course it could have just been that we were a nice looking bunch.  Then in my party years we did all sorts of things but I don't see how I could mention those without incriminating myself. HA!
> 
> Best guest story--the guy who believed that all the rooms but 101 were possessed by demons. Also, people can have demons too. So glad he thought I was demon free.  Oh and the guy who would call for towels and answer the door in a soiled diaper. *shiver* What an experience that was.


That guy sounds like a story for that show "My Crazy Obsession" (could be wrong on the name) along with the lady that eats plastic and remote controls! Tragic and sad, yes, but don't tell me you didn't chuckle a little bit when you saw the one with the girl that eats toilet paper.....


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Elizabeth Black said:


> And if there was a science fiction and fantasy convention at the hotel that weekend, the con might have been blamed for it.
> 
> I went to Eve-Con in Washington, D. C. one year. That's a New Year's Eve science fiction and fantasy convention. There was also a Mormon convention there the same weekend. Imagine Mormons in their conservative suits holding their books running into Klingons in the elevator. That whole weekend was surreal. LOL


I dunno, I know some Mormons who are massive Star Trek fans.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

This falls into the duh category. 

I was on a business trip (Las Vegas) and I think I was still suffering from the flight dramamine fatigue and my room wasn't quite ready, although the front desk gave me the room key. 

I found the room - the maid was cleaning it and I asked if I could put my bags in the closet.  Sure, so I stowed them away and went down to the lobby to wait for the crew. We went to lunch and then came back to change and hang  by the pool.  

Well my room key didn't work and when I turned the key card over and looked at the room number on it versus the door.  They were not the same. Dyslexia strikes again and my luggage was in someone elses room.  

Long story short, I finally got it - but there was more than a moment or two of raw panic on my part.  

Another business trip - my coworkers broke into the pool after hours.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am an avid nature photographer, especially closeup photos of insects. So I wrote the following adventure in a Miami Beach hotel up for a nature photography website:

I went to Florida a couple of weeks ago for a business trip, and planned to stick on a few personal days afterwards for some bird photography. At the last minute, I decided to take my 180mm macro lens also. It ended up to be a good choice.

My work meeting was on Miami Beach (I had two out-of-state meetings to go to the same time--So I went to Miami Beach, and sent someone else to the one in Dallas <wicked laugh>). One day after returning from an overpriced lunch outside the hotel, I noticed something tickling on my neck. Without thinking, I said "Ugh, tick! and I reached up, felt something wiggly, and brushed it to the floor of the hall. I noticed that it was bright white, kind of unusual. And once I wasn't reacting by reflex, I realized that very few Miami Beach resturaunts have ticks. Picked it up, and it was this little weevil. I didn't have a lot of time before my meeting restarted, but I took him up to my hotel room and improvised a sophisticated weevil containment enclosure (I turned a hotel glass upside down over him).

After the meeting and dinner, I was eager to examine and photograph this mysterious beastie. His white color seemed kind of spooky, and first finding him on my neck didn't help. But I improvised a studio by putting him on the only plant in my hotel room, a vase full of preserved pussy willow branches. I had some printed photos with me, and tried setting one up behind him so he'd have an OOF green background, but never did get that to work right.

My 180mm went up on a tripod, and I fired away. He was quite small, so I soon put on a 2x teleconverter, and it is one of those shots you see here. My initial thought had been "I don't know what this weirdo is, but I'll put one of those pussy willow furs in the shot with him, and that will give a size reference for helping ID him." That was fine, but I ended up with pussy willow in every shot! He was a pretty cooperative subject, mostly sat around on the branches. One time, I had fired the flash too much and tried to reposition him and he freaked out and flew off. I turned most of the lights out, waited awhile, found him (on the ceiling!) and and repositioned him on the plant. I left him there in dim light for awhile before I started photographing him again, and he stayed put nicely till I had had enough photography.

This is one of the better shots, at 2x, just at the minimum focus distance of my setup. The hotel room was poorly-lit, as they usually are, so focusing was really the only difficulty. I ended up deleting a number of OOF shots. Fortunately, I'd realized this and bracketed focusing for a number of shots. I'm impressed with the resolution of the Canon 1Ds in these shots. At 100%, you can see the compound structure of the little guy's eye in the highlighted areas.

When I came home, I identified him as Myllocerus undatus. Sometimes called the "Little Leaf Notcher Weevil." He is truly an alien invader, an outside pest imported from Sri Lanka (Ceylon).

Eventually, I decided I had enough photos, and became peculiarly concerned over the little guy, wondering if the humidity in the hotel room was too dry for him, etc. I felt I should let him go, even though I was pretty sure he was a weevil, which is a plant-destroying pest. I decided the gardeners needed the work, and since I wasn't sure where he had lighted onto me, I settled for taking him out and letting him go in the hedge in front of the hotel.

I went to Florida a couple of weeks ago for a business trip, and planned to stick on a few personal days afterwards for some bird photography. At the last minute, I decided to take my 180mm macro lens also. It ended up to be a good choice.

My work meeting was on Miami Beach (I had two out-of-state meetings to go to the same time--So I went to Miami Beach, and sent someone else to the one in Dallas <wicked laugh>). One day after returning from an overpriced lunch outside the hotel, I noticed something tickling on my neck. Without thinking, I said "Ugh, tick! and I reached up, felt something wiggly, and brushed it to the floor of the hall. I noticed that it was bright white, kind of unusual. And once I wasn't reacting by reflex, I realized that very few Miami Beach resturaunts have ticks. Picked it up, and it was this little weevil. I didn't have a lot of time before my meeting restarted, but I took him up to my hotel room and improvised a sophisticated weevil containment enclosure (I turned a hotel glass upside down over him).

After the meeting and dinner, I was eager to examine and photograph this mysterious beastie. His white color seemed kind of spooky, and first finding him on my neck didn't help. But I improvised a studio by putting him on the only plant in my hotel room, a vase full of preserved pussy willow branches. I had some printed photos with me, and tried setting one up behind him so he'd have an OOF green background, but never did get that to work right.

My 180mm went up on a tripod, and I fired away. He was quite small, so I soon put on a 2x teleconverter, and it is one of those shots you see here. My initial thought had been "I don't know what this weirdo is, but I'll put one of those pussy willow furs in the shot with him, and that will give a size reference for helping ID him." That was fine, but I ended up with pussy willow in every shot! He was a pretty cooperative subject, mostly sat around on the branches. One time, I had fired the flash too much and tried to reposition him and he freaked out and flew off. I turned most of the lights out, waited awhile, found him (on the ceiling!) and and repositioned him on the plant. I left him there in dim light for awhile before I started photographing him again, and he stayed put nicely till I had had enough photography.

MIKE'S EDIT, added later--Using preview, I see that the site has some sort of editing software involved that puts asterisks over the word in front of "willow". Suffice it to say that the offensive word is one sometimes used for a cat (but also has a "naughty" meaning!), and it refers to a willow tree with soft catlike fur. It is a common tree in North America, and I think, Europe. If anyone from New Zealand, Asia, etc., isn't familiar with the tree, send me a private message and I'll explain. I'm devoting more space to this than it deserves, because I found it kind of funny!

This is one of the better shots, at 2x, just at the minimum focus distance of my setup. The hotel room was poorly-lit, as they usually are, so focusing was really the only difficulty. I ended up deleting a number of OOF shots. Fortunately, I'd realized this and bracketed focusing for a number of shots. I'm impressed with the resolution of the Canon 1Ds in these shots. At 100%, you can see the compound structure of the little guy's eye in the highlighted areas.

When I came home, I identified him as Myllocerus undatus. Sometimes called the "Little Leaf Notcher Weevil."

Eventually, I decided I had enough photos, and became peculiarly concerned over the little guy, wondering if the humidity in the hotel room was too dry for him, etc. I felt I should let him go, even though I was pretty sure he was a weevil, which is a plant-destroying pest. I decided the gardeners needed the work, and since I wasn't sure where he had lighted onto me, I settled for taking him out and letting him go in the hedge in front of the hotel.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, the Little Leaf Notcher Weevil sounds pretty awesome!  My father in law is a huge insect guru too, and I mentioned this story to him and he mentioned that you found a very rare little fellow!  Thanks for sharing your hotel story!


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> I dunno, I know some Mormons who are massive Star Trek fans.


Some are Star Wars fans too. They've been seduced by the dark side of The Force.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

Again, thanks for all the funny posts everyone!

Have a great end/start of your week!


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

Keep the stories coming folks, and have a great rest of your (Short) week!

-B


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I work night shift in chain motel (it has a number in the name).  I wish I had some good stories but it's really quite boring.  You get your occasional drunks and whatnot, but I haven't had too much excitement.  Though, I did once have a co-worker, who worked the night shift on my days off, who was WAY out there.  When I was training him, somehow we started talking about Harry Potter and the controversy surrounding the books.  He said he didn't understand why people were against them and I said something about how some people thought they promoted magic and sorcery, which they believed to be evil.  He said that people shouldn't be upset about magic in books because magic is real and all around us.  He said that if we would just open our minds we would see all sorts of magical creatures, one of which he specifically mentioned was unicorns.  I was kind of speechless after that.  I didn't get to see him much after training him, since he only worked on my days off, but I heard plenty of stories.  Apparently he liked talking to the guests about various conspiracy theories, and hanging out on the third floor, which he believed to be haunted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Back in college I ran cross country and we would stay in hotels all the time. One time a friend on the team and I were getting some ice, and we passed a pair of girls of questionable age. They checked us out and probably thought we were going to be chilling some alcoholic beverages or something when in reality one of the guys had an injury he needed to ice. The girls asked us what was going on tonight and kept pressing us even though we were way less than forthcoming. Finally my friend was like, "how old are you?" And one of the girls said, "Old enough to party." I don't know if we were able to make it back to the room before we started laughing hysterically. Then I woke up in the middle of the night and my friend wasn't in the room's other bed. Anyway, it became our running joke for the rest of the season.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't mean to cause trouble. I usually leave hotel rooms almost as neat and clean as I found them. One year I went to Loscon here in L.A. and I found out the hotel allowed pets in some rooms. I thought I would save the cost of a petsitter and I took my cat. When I checked out I couldn't get her out from under the bed and a bellhop had to dismantle the bed so I could get her. Now I have two cats so I don't even try to take them anywhere.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

One time I put the "decaf" sign on the caffienated coffee pot. Heh. Yep. I'm a rebel. The top edge of the decaf carafe was still orange.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

Craziest thing to a hotel room? Its a bit personal, but lets just say we (wife and I) tore the headboard off the wall it was attached to...


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

^ Without using your hands?
lol


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

bulrush said:


> One time I put the "decaf" sign on the caffienated coffee pot. Heh. Yep. I'm a rebel. The top edge of the decaf carafe was still orange.


May God have Mercy on your soul........  This one got me laughing this morning, Thanks!

Have a Great Weekend Everyone!


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

I thought I killed a bassist in a well-known UK band, but he was just unconscious. LOL.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

MNniceHotelier said:


> So lay it on me......Craziest thing you've done to or in a hotel room?


Hmm, I'm not too interesting. I once dumped a big bottle of shampoo into the hottub, trying to make myself a bubble bath and wound up flooding my room with bubbles. That's about it.


----------



## dtracy4 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was in Europe, staying at a very small, budget hotel.  A couple walked in on me while I was taking a nap.  Apparently, the front desk assigned them the same room as mine and gave them the keys.  (Note: these were real metal keys, not key cards).

Here's a much better, more dramatic story that happened to a colleague of mine...

I used to work in management consulting, and we would do a lot of travel for work.  One of my colleagues had a project in Vegas.  One week, he checked into his room and found a corpse stuffed under his mattress.  The bottom of the mattress was cut open and the body was crudely stuffed inside.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

dtracy4 said:


> I used to work in management consulting, and we would do a lot of travel for work. One of my colleagues had a project in Vegas. One week, he checked into his room and found a corpse stuffed under his mattress. The bottom of the mattress was cut open and the body was crudely stuffed inside.


My goodness!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Elizabeth Black said:


> I went to Eve-Con in Washington, D. C. one year. That's a New Year's Eve science fiction and fantasy convention. There was also a Mormon convention there the same weekend. Imagine Mormons in their conservative suits holding their books running into Klingons in the elevator. That whole weekend was surreal. LOL


Huh. Being Mormon, I have to wonder what kind of convention it was. Gotta point out that TONS of Mormons are Star Trek fans . . . and we generally aren't dressed up in church attire. 

I'm boring, I guess. The goofiest thing I've ever done in a hotel room is back in high school during a choir trip when a bunch of us did double somersaults across the 2 queen beds.

One of the most enjoyable things ever was going away overnight for a birthday treat to myself. Got room service and everything. It rocked.


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

It's always good to spoil yourself on occasion!

Cheers!


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

A Fine day for a BUMP, Oh come on.....we all do it Geez!  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Strangest thing that happened to us, having someone unlock our door and walk into our room. Found out room was double booked. We always safety lock now.

Silliest thing we've done... stayed in in fancy hotel and had saved and planned so that we could have a fancy dinner in our room and ended up ordering nachos and Dr Peppers. Everything was served on china with bright shiny covers and individual crystal salt and pepper shakers, linen napkins, the works. Our canned DPs were in a fancy ice bucket. Great memories.

Last one... our DD claims she was deprived as a child because I would not allow her to jump on the bed at home. So, each time she stays at a hotel the first thing she does is jump on the bed. Even in her wedding dress on her wedding night!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

Angela said:


> Strangest thing that happened to us, having someone unlock our door and walk into our room. Found out room was double booked. We always safety lock now.
> 
> Silliest thing we've done... stayed in in fancy hotel and had saved and planned so that we could have a fancy dinner in our room and ended up ordering nachos and Dr Peppers. Everything was served on china with bright shiny covers and individual crystal salt and pepper shakers, linen napkins, the works. Our canned DPs were in a fancy ice bucket. Great memories.
> 
> ...


I really liked your Nachos & Dr. Pepper served on fine china remark! That's sounds like something my wife & I would do. Believe me though, just because I manage a 4 star hotel, doesn't mean I could ever afford to stay in one  It's the little things that make stays like that special! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

I took my hubby to Vegas for his 35th birthday, and booked us a room at Paris.  We got in late, and had a room with an adjoining room (not adjoined to anyone we knew).  I was up all night long listening to the person in the room next door sneeze, cough, and blow their nose.  I was four or five months pregnant, and pretty cranky, so called down to the front desk to request a new room first thing in the morning.

When I went downstairs to speak to the front desk manager, he saw that I was pregnant and said that his wife was too; so he "knew" how I felt.  He told me not to worry, and that he would make us happy and to return in 30 minutes and he'd have a room for us.

When we returned, he escorted us to the elevators and took us all the way up to one of the penthouse floors with the high roller suites.  We gasped when we entered through the double doors because we'd never seen anything like this "room" - it was just like the ones you see in the movies or on tv.  I won't go into detail describing it, because that's not the point of the post  , but we were jumping up and down like a couple of kids and couldn't believe our luck.

So I go in to check out the HUGE bathroom (the master ensuite; because of course there was another powder room off the living area of the suite), and it's all marble and has everything you could want, including a bidet.  I yell to my hubby (who's at the bar in the living room fixing himself a drink) to come and check this out, and then I turn on the bidet at the same time.  Well because no one was sitting on it, it shot straight up like a dancing fountain and drenched the ceiling, and then the floor.  I couldn't turn it off fast enough, and we killed ourselves laughing as we dried up the mess and laughed at how uncool we were!  Needless to say, that was the ultimate hotel experience of our lives...


----------



## MNniceHotelier (Aug 1, 2011)

candyisdandy said:


> I took my hubby to Vegas for his 35th birthday, and booked us a room at Paris. We got in late, and had a room with an adjoining room (not adjoined to anyone we knew). I was up all night long listening to the person in the room next door sneeze, cough, and blow their nose. I was four or five months pregnant, and pretty cranky, so called down to the front desk to request a new room first thing in the morning.
> 
> When I went downstairs to speak to the front desk manager, he saw that I was pregnant and said that his wife was too; so he "knew" how I felt. He told me not to worry, and that he would make us happy and to return in 30 minutes and he'd have a room for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Thought I'd try to revive this thread, as it was a fun one for a while.  Anyone else have any good stories?  I might have one or two, but have to think about which of them I want to share, lol.


----------

